# Fuel gauge wandering



## Auldgadgey (Jan 25, 2009)

The fuel gauge on my 2001 B544 wanders.
It never shows less than is in the tank but frequently goes from say an eigth tank to completely full before dropping back again.
Not very reassuring when on the road in foreign parts.
Is there a cure for this?


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi I had the same problem with my 2001 Hymer B584 and its damn annoying to say the least. I have cured mine (well it's been fine for some 6 thousand miles now) by removing the lower section of the dash and locating the connection box that sits under the fuse box area. The following link (look to the end of the thread) has photographs highlighting the unit you are looking for.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-2772-.html
A make shift and mend solution would be to use cable ties to keep the tension in the wires and connector, wiggle the wires until the gauge is working properly and then secure them with cable ties to shop them moving. Unfortunately it's a case of Germany engineering meeting Italian wiring...
The job only need a crosshead screwdriver to remove the five screws from the lower portion of the dash, torch or flexible partner to locate the relay box and a couple of cable ties. If all goes well you will need a box of wine, a glass and a toast or two for yourself, 
I will have Wifi for another day (we are on the aire in Orleans tonight and tomorrow) so PM me if you need any more info. 
Good luck


----------



## Auldgadgey (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for this reply, I'll get onto it first thing tomorrow and let you know how I get on.


----------



## Auldgadgey (Jan 25, 2009)

*Wandering fuel gauge*

Loosened the dash but wasn't able to remove it, but in the gap I could make found a box hanging loose!
When I turned the ignition on the fuel gauge showed empty with warning light, I lifted the box and the gauge showed quarter full!
Have now secured box and am hoping that that is the solution.

Thanks to Geriaticbackpacker for assistance.

Tony


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Brilliant news- I replied to your PM before I read the thread (we have been in Orleans all day and needed a glass or two of wine just to warm up). Hopefully it will stay fixed but if not at least you know where to start looking.

Terry


----------

